# 5th BFN with 2 frozen blasts - don't know where to turn???



## Em Mac17 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi, 

Just had my 5th transfer with a top quaility blast and AF arrived today and got a BFN. This is my 5th ivf transfer and all ending in a BFN and i am really losing hope and wondering if I am ever going to conceive.  I have 2 frozen blasts and one funded frozen transfer left, but really dont know if I can face treatment again as really cant see the outcome being any different than all the times before.  Have been looking at private clinics to possibly get a second opinion and have read a bit about immune testing and assisted hatching and wondering if either of these may help my cause.

feel totally lost and dont know what to do, any others in my shoes or any advice would be great.

x


----------



## NicL (Nov 11, 2011)

hi there

so sorry to hear what you have been through. It must be very very frustrating for you - especially as you seem to have responded really well to the stims (to get 8 blast frosties is amazing!). 

I have only had the one cycle (bfp but miscarried at 8+5) but the thought of having to go through it all again is terrifying so know how you feel. We have no frosties and only get one funded cycle so we have to pay next time. We have only just built ourselves up for our review and will prob cycle again in June. 

One test we have had suggested is the c4/m2 variant test. Its a swab in the mouth that you and dh do and can identify whether you have a genetic marker which predisposes you to 'sticky blood' which limits blood to the placenta - resulting in repeated failed implantation or miscarriage. Its really new but the clinics leaflet says 22% of couples going through ivf have this genetic marker. At our clinic (Care in Manchester) it costs £300 for the both of you to be tested. In ivf terms this is quite cheap so think we will do it (other immune tests cost a lot more and you are testing for things that are much more rare). If they find it they put you on blood thinners during your treatment.

Hope you find a way forward xxx


----------



## Em Mac17 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hiya thanks so much for that info, one of the clinics we have looked at going to for a private consult is care so that may be an option. We got 8 frozen day 3 embies one our first fresh tx as they didn't do blasts then but this time got 2 frozen blasts from 8 eggs which is fab and the one I just had put back was top grade so we make really good embies just feel like they are al wasted.
Sorry to hear about your mc must be heart breaking and I agree that you have to build yourself up to trying again its hard. Realy hope next time is better for both of us.
X


----------

